# link rel="PINGBACK"



## DenisCGN (28. Februar 2008)

Nabend zusammen,

ich habe mir nun mal einen RSS Feed zusammenprogrammiert und erfüllt den Zweck rss-feed. Diesen habe ich über 
	
	
	



```
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="RSS" href="http://www.musicheadquarter.de/_rs.php" />
```
 eingebaut.

Nun habe ich folgenden Link gefunden: 
	
	
	



```
<link rel="pingback" href="" />
```
 was bedeutet das? Lt. Wikipedia, kann ich so wohl erfahren, wer meinen Beitrag etc. bei sich verlinkt hat. Was genau muss den dort für einen URL eingefügt werden?

Und vor allem, wo und wie wird sowas ausgewertet?

Danke und Grüße
der Denis


----------



## Loomis (28. Februar 2008)

Bitte sehr: http://meiert.com/de/publications/translations/hixie.ch/pingback/


----------

